
Being German is no laughing matter - imartin2k
https://www.1843magazine.com/ideas/the-daily/being-german-is-no-laughing-matter
======
11thEarlOfMar
Given the authors use of anecdotes to support his conclusion, I'll offer my
counter.

I've traveled to Germany from the US for work many times. One flight from San
Francisco to Munich was particularly memorable. It was a United weekend
flight. At the gate I heard more German that English being spoken, so I am
confident that among the passengers were many Germans.

The in flight entertainment included the usual recent movie releases, but
there was one oddity. That show had about 50% of the cabin in uproarious
laughter, while the remaining passengers glanced around bemused, and confused
by the reaction. The Germans were howling.

It was the Stooges. Moe, Larry and Curly.

So I'd suggest that Germans do have a sense of humor, it's just a little
different than the author's. And I think this plays out in other places as
well. As I understand it, Monty Python was far more popular in the US than it
had been in England.

Even North Korea has laughter, where, at least, it is permitted when Kim Jong
Un tells a joke. The trick is to be sure he's trying to be funny when you
laugh. Seriously.

